# Does CBT Do Any Good?



## CodyBear (Sep 6, 2006)

I go to my first session Wednesday. My doc is a young inexperienced resident. I'm a bit skeptical but willing to give it a shot.

Has anyone really benefitted from CBT?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Well some have found it helpful. They can probably give you more info. I actually have a question though...how do you get referred to a CBT specialist? Thanks.


----------



## CodyBear (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm in the Air Force and went to the hospital on base and told them what was going on in my life.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

CBT is extremely helpful. The problem is that most therapists, maybe 99.9%, don't know how to use CBT to help people with social anxiety. They know the concept but can't utilize it, which makes it pointless. 

It seems that most SAers finally gather up the courage to do CBT but the therapist is incompetent in treating SAers. So the SAer then gets frustrated and disappointed because they were led to believe that CBT was the cure for their problem and they start to think that they are not able to be cured, that it's their problem the therapy didn't work when in reality it is the therapist's fault. 

Make sure your therapist is informed about SA and how to treat it. The program should be structured, non-pressuring, and a safe haven so you can feel comfortable enough to do the exposures. If you don't feel like it's helping in the first few sessions or it just doesn't feel right, then stop and find someone else.


----------



## mico (Aug 11, 2006)

Only one way to find out...


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

CBT is an effective treatment but not a cure.
Mental illness can not be cured but treated and managed.
CBT is not a standard process, it depends to the therapist and patient.
Some CBT professionals can help some patients but may not help others.
The good therapist for you is the one who can help you.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

My CBT theraist is oviously good at what he does (has done it for 20 years+ ) but the problem is he lacks personal insight. I suppose you cant avoid this problem.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

It works for me because im fortunate in that i have a great therapist who is very understanding and also knowledgeable about SA. For years i had seen numerous doctors and phycologists and got nothing out of it at all, i was misdiagnosed alot of times being told i was depressed (dohhhh, you dont say), my anxiety was related to suppressed anger etc etc. One phycologist i saw and paid alot of money for just sat and talked all the way through the hour, not letting me say a word, she was very opinionated and i didnt agree with what she was saying at all, it didnt feel right so i never went back. Yeah i would ask your dr to refer you to somebody who specialises in that area or at least is aware of SA.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It really depends. I've found only one therapist who was decent enough at it. If you get a poor one, shop around if possible. It also depends on the stage of life you're at, how much you want to make changes, and other factors. I found it very helpful with the right therapist because it's made me almost automatically challenge my distorted thinking after a lot of practise. It's definitely worth a go.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I've been doing it a while and haven't noticed any different.


----------

